# So I woke up this morning and my ear felt really weird (warning: creepy and alarming)



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Like it was completely clogged with water. I couldn't figure out how it could have gotten clogged with anything overnight. Then, as I lay there trying to figure it out, I felt movement.

Yes, movement.

I leaped for the Q-tips and practically punctured my eardrum trying to reach whatever was there but all I pulled out was a lot of nothing.

I laid back down and nothing changed. The movement had stopped. I told myself that I had been hallucinating. Mental illness vs insect in my ear? Easy choice









I flipped over when the baby wanted to, so that my ear was downward on the pillow now, and I felt the clog in my ear shift a bit. Then movement again. I had a pile of Q-tips in my hand already and did some more extreme probing. Nothing.

Sat up, tried to tell myself that it felt fine and maybe I had cried in my sleep and it dripped into my ear canal.

Movement again. This time I distinctly felt a little tickle feeling, exactly like antennae or a couple of legs brushing the side of my ear canal just outside of my eardrum. I tried really really hard not to freak out. More Q-tip assault on my ear. More nothing. The leg feeling went away.

By now I was talking to the kids and the clog receded and the movement stopped. It hasn't come back all day.

About two hours ago, there was a pincher bug on the floor near the front door. No biggie, happens all the time. We live in the forest.

About five minutes after that, there were at least 15 of them. My son has been picking them up nonstop since then. He must have picked up at least 50 of them.

My bed is a mattress on the floor. Last night we dragged the mattress out of the bedroom and slept on the living room floor (not too far from the front door).

If I did have a pincherbug in my ear, what do I do? Where did it go? Is it dead? Is it waiting until I go to sleep to become active? Am I going to get a massive ear infection from a dead insect in my ear canal?

I know that they say it's an old wives tale, but considering that the insect has a name meaning ear insect in French, German, Hungarian, English, and some others... I don't think it's outside of the realm of possibility at all that they can crawl into a sleeping person's ear. I don't think that they can burrow to the brain







or anything like that of course.

I'm putting tea tree oil in all of our ears and noses before bed tonight







:


----------



## 104356 (Mar 10, 2008)

i work nights at a small rural hospital. we had a guy in here the other night with the old bug in the ear. it's fairly common.

how's your hearing? has it changed?

and how does your ear feel now?


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

Tea Tree oil IN your ears and nose.......ouch.
I had the same experience last two nights ago, where I thought I had a bug in my ear and I attacked it with q-tips AND I was freaking out about it dying in there.
So far I've been fine, but I was really worried. I'm cracking up that your wrote "creepy and alarming" in your title.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

My hearing is fine now, my ear feels totally normal and has all day after the um recession of the clog. But maybe it's hibernating in there. Or maybe it's incubating dead insect bacteria.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillkuster* 
Tea Tree oil IN your ears and nose.......ouch.

It's not so bad. More overwhelming smellwise than anything. But I don't ever have any pain or stinging from tto no matter what, unlike my 10 year old son who gets major stinging and pain from it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillkuster* 
I had the same experience last two nights ago, where I thought I had a bug in my ear and I attacked it with q-tips AND I was freaking out about it dying in there.
So far I've been fine, but I was really worried.

Really??? You have no idea how relieved I am to hear that! I thought everyone would think I was insane (I'd prefer that honestly).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillkuster* 
I'm cracking up that your wrote "creepy and alarming" in your title.











I couldn't think of a better way to put it


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Id flush with hydrogen peroxide. I have had that feeling adn it turned out to be nothing to the best of my knowledge. Its is alarming AND creepy.
I won't think about the possibility of it being an earwig. They make make me feel like vomiting.


----------



## cornflake girl (Jan 2, 2002)

Not too long ago I had an ant in my ear. I did much q-tip probing, too, to no avail. Eventually it worked itself out far enough to where i could wipe it out with my finger. Ears are self cleaning, right? Pincer bugs are a lot bigger than ants, but still, isn't that what the wax is for?


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Oh crap I never should have read this....those damn things are all over the house. Must find earplugs before bedtime.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

You can put hydrogen peroxide in your ear? I did not know that.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I worked in a state hospital and they used to flush patient's ears with a mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water to get wax out.

I also had a friend who went to the ER to have a cricket removed from his ear, which is exactly what I would do if I suspected a bug was in my ear, ew!







: Cost would not be a factor. I can't stand things crawling on me, and the idea of something crawling _in_ me? Yikes!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicada* 
i work nights at a small rural hospital. we had a guy in here the other night with the old bug in the ear. it's fairly common.

how's your hearing? has it changed?

and how does your ear feel now?

Slight clog feeling again 24 hours after first incident, accompanied by slight movement. About half an hour after that started, I've been getting intermittent pain very deep in my ear canal. It's like a very dull but very deep localized pain and each pain lasts just a moment.

So I put tto in my ear to kill it. Do I have to go to the ER to have this removed?

I can't tell you how grossed out I am.


----------



## skai (Apr 21, 2007)

My friend had to go to the doctors' to get a cockroach removed from her ear.









So maybe you should get someone to peek in there?


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Do you have a friend or spouse that would look in your ear and see if they see anything in there? Or a medical friend with an odoscope (I think that is what it is called) with a light to look in there? And maybe use a pair of tweezers to put anything they see out?

I would see if I could get it out before going to ER to have it done...


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, since I can't access it with Q-tips I don't think it will be visible. You know?


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Please, for the love of all that is good, GO TO THE ER to have the varmint removed! PLEASE do not go digging around in your ear or you may damage the canal or the eardrum itself.

I have to give you props for being so calm and collected about this though!


----------



## izzysmama (Aug 12, 2006)

Do you have any ear candles? Maybe you could smoke it out?!?!? I give you props for being so calm about it as well.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Just flush your ear out. Repeatedly. You can use alcohol or peroxide right in the ear with a bulb syringe. If it's in there, repeated flushing will flush it out.


----------



## TexasMum (Jun 7, 2008)

I just looked up pincher bug because I didn't know what it was. If you think there might be one of those things in your ear, get it checked quickly! I have the creepy crawlies now!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izzysmama* 
I give you props for being so calm about it as well.

Well, thanks. If I don't remain calm, I will have a complete breakdown. Maybe this is the real reason that Van Gogh cut off his ear









I have no money nor health insurance. ER will treat me, by law they must, and from experience I know that they will be kind and not patronizing or anything, it's a really great hospital. But I also don't want to waste their time if this is not an ER issue, you know?

I tried to suck it out with a nasal aspirator to no avail. I did get a small fragment of pincherbug-colored stuff, no bigger than a dot but further evidence that I'm not insane









I'm working now, I can't leave until at least 9 (I'm supposed to work until midnight, it's 5:30 here). It might be better to go during the day when they can access an ear specialist without dragging one out at midnight. Maybe I'll wait and go tomorrow?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I've had this feeling for over a year now. A tickling in my ear that drives me crazy plus it feels clogged and it seems there's more fluid in them. Mostly it's my right ear but I feel it a little in my left ear. I'm certain my hearing is muffled. I was so freaked out that I had a bug in my ear. A friend of mine had a cockroack climb in her ear in Hawaii so I know it happens. I've been to 3 different docs about it and there's no bug. I'm told it's allergies. They prescribe decongestants to dry up the fluid that's muffling my hearing and antibiotics in case there's an infection even though I have no signs of infection. I don't take the decongestant or antibiotics because I'm breastfeeding. I can't take any other allergy meds for the same reason. I have to just live with it. It does drive me crazy!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes you can flush with peroxide. Why not try that before a trip to the ER. Put the ear facing up, fill with hydrogen peroxide- warm the peroxide first- it will bubbles and feel wierd. Bug should float to the top, if not face ear down and using a syringe squirt peroxide into ear (gently) to flush it. After flushing your ears it is wise to rub a little olive oil or coconut oil in there.

This makes me feel like flushing my ears


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia* 
Please, for the love of all that is good, GO TO THE ER to have the varmint removed! PLEASE do not go digging around in your ear or you may damage the canal or the eardrum itself.

I have to give you props for being so calm and collected about this though!









THIS, yes.

Unless YOU have damaged the ear with all that poking & prodding, they won't likely need to call in an ENT. They'll probably be able to just do an ear flush, which is not nearly as alarming as it sounds, especially when the alternative is having a BUG IN YOUR EAR!

*totally going to be glued to the computer waiting for updates. my ears are itching and I may not sleep till I know the answer!*


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't understand why you're not flushing your ear out? Don't try to suck the bug out, don't try to dig it out. Flush it out.

I don't mean to sound harsh here but, you asked "What do I do". Several people have told you to flush it out. Not dig it out, not suck it out - flush it out. This really isn't something you want to mess around with. Either flush it out or get to the doctor. You can loose hearing if this isn't treated properly.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
Slight clog feeling again 24 hours after first incident, accompanied by slight movement. About half an hour after that started, I've been getting intermittent pain very deep in my ear canal. It's like a very dull but very deep localized pain and each pain lasts just a moment.

That sounds a lot like wax in your ear, to me. I get the "creepy crawly" feeling sometimes when wax/fluid is moving in my ear canal - when I have the dull pain you described I know it's time to have my ears flushed out at the doc's. It's unpleasant, but not painful ... I have to have it done every 4 years or so b/c I get a lot of wax buildup in my ear and it actually causes some hearing loss.

And I'll say it again - PLEASE STOP digging in your ear with Q-tips!!!!!!!!!! You could seriously damage your ear. The old adage is true ... you should never put anything smaller than your elbow in your ear!


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG! EW!! That is giving me the willies!!!

A few years ago I had a mosquito fly into my ear and I could HEAR it banging around in there! OMG I was freaking out! I was yelling at DH "GET IT OUT GET IT OUT GET IT OUT!!!" He told me to stop jumping around and he'd try. LOL. It ended up flying out but the damn thing bit the inside of my ear and OMG that was an awful bug bite!

Ever since then I've been terrified of getting another bug in my ear. I'm sitting here twitching just thinking about it!!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

You don't need an ear specialist! I have retrieved many a creepy crawly thing from ears . . .

FLush with a mixture of peroxide and warm water (50/50), using a nasal aspirator (from the baby days). Flush until it's out/you feel better!


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

If you're still feeling movement, try shining a flashlight into your ear. I once had a roach climb into my ear when i was asleep and my mom told me to do this. Bugs will tend to crawl out towards the lightsource. Good luck!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
I don't understand why you're not flushing your ear out? Don't try to suck the bug out, don't try to dig it out. Flush it out.

I don't mean to sound harsh here but, you asked "What do I do". Several people have told you to flush it out. Not dig it out, not suck it out - flush it out. This really isn't something you want to mess around with. Either flush it out or get to the doctor. You can loose hearing if this isn't treated properly.











A stern scolding is completely useless.

I would have taken the advice here and flushed it out a long time ago- IF that is, I owned a drop of peroxide. I thought that I had plenty, but someone who lives here has relieved me of it apparently. The local grocery was out of stock on it today (very small town). I can't get to the bigger town (45 minutes away) with more grocery stores until tomorrow as I am now working and "I had to run out for some peroxide" will not be a suitable excuse for not answering the phone when AAA calls.

Oh and I did attempt to flush it as well as I could with plenty of water that had some tto in it. Laid on my side, ear up for half an hour with my ear full of that to the brim. Sorry I didn't mention that, I didn't anticipate having to account for my actions.

But maybe if you yell at me some more, or if some other people get in on the action, I'll realize how stupid I am and just leave work anyway. Not sure what I'll tell my kids when I can't buy groceries next month though.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Ick, ick, ick! I hope you get it out soon, safely!

Dh had this itchy bug crawling feeling in one of his ears for months and months. It drove him crazy when he slept. We never figured out what the cause was.

About 6 or 7 years ago we had major, major problems with ladybugs and asian beetles. The weather that year was prime for them everywhere, including in the house. I was vaccuming the suckers off the walls and the ceiling.

One night I woke up from a sound sleep with this intense itching inside my nose. I ended up sticking my finger up my nose and managed to pull a ladybug out with my fingernail. After I got it out, dh had woken and was laughing his butt off. Then he rolled over and went right back to sleep. I layed in bed all night long and did NOT close my eyes for one second. I was petrified it was going to happen again.


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm putting my money on the possibility that there is no bug. I think it would have flushed by now. I think that it is probably just a yucky feeling clogged ear. I don't think it warrants ER unless you are getting an infection. Isn't it possible that if there is a bug that it drained some other way? Like into your sinuses or something? I doubt it will cause infection though. I bet your body can handle it. Sorry to hear about your woes, especially when you feel like you can't do anything about it. By the way, there are tons of bugs in and on our bodies that we can't even see...does that make you feel better or worse?








ps- the person scolding you is probably just really worried about your ear, some of us are on a short fuse, haha


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetiemommy* 
By the way, there are tons of bugs in and on our bodies that we can't even see...does that make you feel better or worse?









I know I don't feel that great now.







This reminded me about the fact that people eat (unknowingly) some crazy amount of spiders in their sleep or something.







: Now we have those big fat hairy jumping spiders around the house. Ds calls them the juicy spiders.


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

I mostly can't believe how many people are posting with stories of roaches in their ears. Now that is super gross. I'd prefer the earwig. Actually, now that I think about it, I have a gross story too. When I was a young teen, I lived in an older house near the woods and we had earwigs run about the house fairly regularly. I was sitting on the toilet and I looked down at my underwear to pull them up and an earwig ran across the crotch of my undies and I almost died on the spot, imagining that I might have pulled them up unknowingly and trapped a disgusting bug in my vulva. There, now does your ear feel better? Aaarg, I completely forgot about that until now.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm also shocked about how many people have had bugs in their ears. And not just little bugs...but earwigs and roaches...Oh vomit!!!!!!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I wasn't yelling at you - I was expressing my extreme concern. This isn't something to mess around with. You could loose hearing if this gets infected.

And, you can squirt straight water in your ear - it doesn't have to be peroxide. You can use a bulb syringe and squirt water gently into your ear, or you can use alcohol. I wouldn't just put water in your ear and let it sit, that's not going to get anything out. You need to tilt your head to the side and repeatedly squirt water in your ear and let it flow out.

Trust me - I had a spider in my ear and it was miserable. It bit me in my ear and it wasn't fun. The doctor just took a bulb syringe with water and flushed it out and when he got all the pieces out, he put some alcohol in the ear to clean it and dry it out.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm. Well, I don't have a bulb syringe. The nasal aspirator that I have doesn't have a pointy tip, it's a pretty large diameter but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I am so sorry but.....ewwwww....ewwww...ewwwww. I knew I should've waited to read this until the morning. I'm all itchy and I keep feeling like something is in my ear. I have no idea how I'm going to sleep now.
I really hope whatever it is is flushed out soon and hopefully it's just wax!


----------



## bunnybartlett (Aug 27, 2002)

now that I will be afraid to go to sleep...LOL
I am awaiting an update as to what it really [email protected][email protected]


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
I don't take the decongestant or antibiotics because I'm breastfeeding. I can't take any other allergy meds for the same reason.

I just want to tell you I've had allergies since as long as I can remember and while pregnant, my doctor looked up what allergy meds I can take while pregnant and breastfeeding. There were a couple to choose from. I take Claritin, rather, the generic, cheap version of Claritin. It only contains 10 mg of the antihistamine, and I only need to take it once a day. It works and I don't even need decongestants with it. Just thought that tip might help you out because I know how miserable life can be with untreated allergies.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 









A stern scolding is completely useless.

I would have taken the advice here and flushed it out a long time ago- IF that is, I owned a drop of peroxide. I thought that I had plenty, but someone who lives here has relieved me of it apparently. The local grocery was out of stock on it today (very small town). I can't get to the bigger town (45 minutes away) with more grocery stores until tomorrow as I am now working and "I had to run out for some peroxide" will not be a suitable excuse for not answering the phone when AAA calls.

Oh and I did attempt to flush it as well as I could with plenty of water that had some tto in it. Laid on my side, ear up for half an hour with my ear full of that to the brim. Sorry I didn't mention that, I didn't anticipate having to account for my actions.

But maybe if you yell at me some more, or if some other people get in on the action, I'll realize how stupid I am and just leave work anyway. Not sure what I'll tell my kids when I can't buy groceries next month though.









I think you scared her when you said you were trying to "suck it out".







Not a good idea. Do you have one of those kids medincine droppers with the sucky bulb on the top? You can try that.
You are quite calm, I must say. I don't do bugs. I would have flipped right on out and would have ended up in the er anyway with an anxiety attack.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

oooh! oooh! or a turkey baster! do you have one of those? that might work as well.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I wasn't using a vacuum or anything, I promise! I looked for a picture online of the nasal aspirator that I have but I can't find one. It's like a bulb syringe with the point chopped off down to where the diameter is about that of a pencil, with a hard plastic bulb shaped tip which is removable. The diameter of that increases quite suddenly. I couldn't get anything near a good seal, the suction upon my ear canal was very minimal. About what a turkey baster would do, actually. Enough to pull something loose out, but not if it's deep or stuck.

Same with the Q-tips. When I say that I attacked my ear with them, I guess I was assuming that everyone knows that nobody should ever actually attack or be aggressive with them. I was careful.

I don't have a medicine dropper. We don't really do medicine around here much. Good idea though.

And like I said before, I'm not really as calm as I sound. I'm holding it together because I have to with 2 kids and nobody who can help watch them. I am spending lots of energy not allowing myself to think about certain aspects of this situation. At minimum, I am beyond grossed out.

I tried taking the tip off of the nasal aspirator and flushing with that with that ear down, but it didn't really work very well (or there's nothing there, or I did it wrong). As I said, it has no pointy tip so it was really difficult to try to aim it into my ear canal.

I looked for a syringe, I used to have them around for the livestock but I have no livestock anymore and no syringes.


----------



## wendinbill (Jun 11, 2004)

I work in a doctor's office, and we use Debrox ear drops, letting them sit in the ear for about 10 minutes, then flush with warm water. I use a large syringe, with a small section of tubing attached. But someone should look in the ear first, to see if it is in fact clogged. By flushing when it's not clogged, you can irritate it more.

Good luck! I hope it's nothing creepy!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Possibly good update!

Earlier when I tried to flush my ear with the aspirator (with no tip) I was unsuccessful. However, just now I picked it up to try again (I had stashed it under a book so the baby would stop begging for it), and there were a couple of pincher bugs in the clear tip. This freaked me out, I'm a little skittish about them now, so I filled a cup with water and sucked it in and expressed it out. At least 15 of them came out, all of them frisky and struggling, a couple of them in pieces *but* one of them was whole, dried up and sort of flattened.

Now, until the last few hours this aspirator has been stored in a spot where I am entirely sure that no insects could invade. I took it out, tried to suck the insect out of my ear, put it back. Took it out again, tried to flush my ear, thought I had no success and put it under a book on the computer table.

It occurred to me earlier, that I might have sucked it out, there could be a chance that it wouldn't be trapped in the clear tip part of my aspirator but instead got sucked in to the bulb base. But I thought that was unlikely. After seeing what just happened with the pincher bugs that were in there, I've changed my perspective on the likelihood of that having happened.

Based upon the way the others fell to pieces, but there is ONE that is entire but mangled and obviously not freshly dead... well I'm optimistic







Especially since it is flattened and a little twisted- exactly the way that I'd expect it to look under the circumstances.

Tomorrow I'll get some hydrogen peroxide and a bulb syringe and flush my ear properly to see what happens. At the moment I feel greatly relieved though.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Has the itching subsided now?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
Possibly good update!
...
*Tomorrow* I'll get some hydrogen peroxide and a bulb syringe and flush my ear properly to see what happens. At the moment I feel greatly relieved though.
















:
Calm, collected, non-panicky...
but
_tomorrow_? oh wow.
I would be sitting in the doctor's office, while someone else took care of the infestation. You are a brave, brave woman.
I think I'm going to throw up







: Can you be sure you didn't flush some INTO your ear?







:


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
You can put hydrogen peroxide in your ear? I did not know that.

me either.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

why oh why did I EVER click on this AND read the whole freakish thread??? now my ears are itchy and I have the willies....

glad it might of worked for you!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:

why oh why did I EVER click on this AND read the whole freakish thread??? now my ears are itchy and I have the willies....
I know. it's the first thing I thought of when I woke up this morning! I would be under general anesthesia in the OR or in the pysch ward with a straight jacket....


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

O.M.G

I don't think I'll ever sleep again.









You are very brave.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I know, I am a broken record about this.

Enzymes. Serrapeptase, it'll help drain out the area! Great stuff for the nose and ears.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
I've had this feeling for over a year now. A tickling in my ear that drives me crazy plus it feels clogged and it seems there's more fluid in them. Mostly it's my right ear but I feel it a little in my left ear. I'm certain my hearing is muffled. I was so freaked out that I had a bug in my ear. A friend of mine had a cockroack climb in her ear in Hawaii so I know it happens. I've been to 3 different docs about it and there's no bug. I'm told it's allergies. They prescribe decongestants to dry up the fluid that's muffling my hearing and antibiotics in case there's an infection even though I have no signs of infection. I don't take the decongestant or antibiotics because I'm breastfeeding. I can't take any other allergy meds for the same reason. I have to just live with it. It does drive me crazy!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I just want you to know that I went to bed itching the crud out of my ear.







I could hardly sleep.







: No likey buggies.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Okay, it's not like you didn't warn us in the title or anything, so WHY did I read this? I won't be able to sleep tonight for sure! I hate earwigs more than almost any other insect.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 














:
Calm, collected, non-panicky...
but
_tomorrow_? oh wow.
I would be sitting in the doctor's office, while someone else took care of the infestation. You are a brave, brave woman.
I think I'm going to throw up







: Can you be sure you didn't flush some INTO your ear?







:

Tomorrow = today now (Tuesday). We're nocturnal









No symptoms, nothing but peroxide came out when I flushed it. I'm convinced that I got it yesterday.

Going to the ER presents problems. I have a 10 year old and an 18 month old, and nobody at all to help watch them in a case like this. I've taken them with me to the ER before, no problem, but I don't know how it would work out if they had to actually do stuff to me, you know?


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

I think you're fine. Watch for signs of infection, otherwise relax. They won't do anything at the hospital you can't do yourself. Next post should be about getting rid of pincher bugs in Natural Home. Or go ahead and use pesticides, that is awful!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
Tomorrow = today now (Tuesday). We're nocturnal









Whew!
And I know what you mean about the ER... and some horror stories from our local one.
Glad you are feeling better!

And I can't sit still without feeling "bugs" crawling now


----------



## jesrox (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetiemommy* 
I think you're fine. Watch for signs of infection, otherwise relax. They won't do anything at the hospital you can't do yourself. Next post should be about getting rid of pincher bugs in Natural Home. Or go ahead and use pesticides, that is awful!


ITA with the above!!! I don't ever use pesticides, but if I ever get a bug in my ear it's RAID time for sure!!!!!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

No pesticides, thanks









I don't know what this pincherbug swarming thing is but for now we'll keep hand picking them from their entry point, watching and keeping them picked up from the whole house, and putting tto in our outer ears and around our nostrils at night to deter them from entering (ew).

I'm keeping a close eye out for signs of infection but assuming that everything is fine now.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
No pesticides, thanks









I don't know what this pincherbug swarming thing is but for now we'll keep hand picking them from their entry point, watching and keeping them picked up from the whole house, and putting tto in our outer ears and around our nostrils at night to deter them from entering (ew).

I'm keeping a close eye out for signs of infection but assuming that everything is fine now.

Sprinkle diatomaceous earth all around your floor before bed. It'll keep them away. It's 100% non-toxic, it gets under their exoskelleton and pulverizes them from the inside out. We have earwig problems Xs 10 here in this house and it's the only thing that's worked.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

:







:







:

Our bed is on the floor and I've seen a couple of earwigs around!!! I'm getting earplugs tonight for me and my little on. (Hubby is on his own...)


----------

